# Where to buy Yong Jun cubes?



## arckuss123 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey guys, does anyone no where to buy Yong Jun cubes? particularly off the net?

Thanks


----------



## Gurplex2 (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.yongjuntoys.com/en/Product.asp?mywebitemid=2&MyWebCateId=57

buy them here.
but dont tell anyone you did. people will get mad lawl.


----------



## arckuss123 (Nov 8, 2009)

How do you buy it? Theres no 'add to cart'.

Thanks


----------



## esquimalt1 (Nov 8, 2009)

also dealperfect.com has some


----------



## arckuss123 (Nov 8, 2009)

Example the 7x7x7 cube on dealperfect, not the green one, is that a YJ?

thanks


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 9, 2009)

almost every KO u see is from YJ0


----------

